# Virtual Chanbara @ SIGGRAPH



## Baoquan (Sep 2, 2002)

Saw this at slashdot, followed the trace..its SOOO cool.

{Quoted from SIGGRAPH.org}

  Virtual Chanbara 

This Samurai sword battle features a new force-feedback device that uses a controlled flywheel to return impacts. 

Innovation 
Novel force-feedback device. 

Vision 
Virtual Chanbara is suitable for networked play. In future versions, a Chanbara master will be able to instruct children throughout the world, and an international match might be held on the Internet. 

Contact 
Daijiro Koga 
The University of Tokyo 
c/o Tachi Lab 
MEIP School of Engineering 
7-3-1 Hongo 
Bunkyo-ku 
Tokyo Japan 113-8656 
chanbara@star.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp 

Contributor 
Takahiro Itagaki 
The University of Tokyo 

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,3973,415730,00.asp

Read the story entitled "None Shall Pass".


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2002)

See also www.samuraisports.com.


----------



## islandtime (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *See also www.samuraisports.com. *


................................................................................

I am going to a chanbara seminar this coming Monday hosted by a local dojo . I think the instructor is from Samurai Sports.

This should be interesting as I am left handed.. I made the translation to being right handed for Iaido o.k. but I will probably have trouble with the footwork....I hope I don't embarass myself too badly ..
Whatever, it should be interesting and I am looking forward to it..

I will give a post when I get back .


Gene Gabel:asian:


----------

